# Is Jeff Gordon gay?



## John Corn

Has anyone elese ever heard this rumor???

Jeff Gordon confirmed Monday that his wife has filed for divorce after seven years of marriage and asked for privacy as NASCAR 's most visible couple goes through their split.

"As you are probably well aware, Brooke has filed for divorce,"

Jeff was quoted as saying..."Being a personal matter, I hope that everybody will respect our privacy as we work through this difficult time. I also hope everybody will understand that it would be improper for me to discuss or comment on this matter publicly."

Brooke Gordon filed for divorce on Friday, saying the marriage is "irretrievably broken" in court papers. It did not specify the problems.










Jennifer Brooke Sealey was a Miss Winston when she met Gordon in victory lane after a race at Daytona International Speedway. Because she was forbidden to date drivers under her contract, the two met secretly for a year before she resigned her modeling position.

They married Nov. 26, 1994, and have no children.

She is seeking exclusive use of the couple's oceanfront home, valued at $9 million, as well as alimony, two cars and periodic use of their boats and an airplane.

Gordon's 32-year-old wife also wants her husband to continue to pay the salaries of their housekeepers, maintenance workers and chef, as well as her legal fees.


----------



## Rage

Yeah, well... I have no idea. Anyway, she sounds like an ungreatful ***** to me. If he is queer, he probably was that way before they got married. It takes a lot of nerve to divorce somebody who has taking good care of her and she never even had to cook. Maybe she's just a ***** and she married him for his money.

The specualtion that he is queer is from all the anti-Gordon fans over the years. Who knows?


----------



## Geronimo

I fail to see the point of this.

The reasons behind the failure of the Gordon's marraige and Mr. Gordon's sexuality are private matters. 

I gues if people really want to discuss this they can but why? it si not realted to DBS or sports.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Hell yeah, I think he is, at work theres a few NASCAR fans and we were talking about this and how we though the whole marriage was a PR sham to begin with. Thats just IMHO, of coarse


----------



## John Corn

I think so, when your a fan of NASCAR, and a fan of Jeff Gordon.
I'm sure Gordon would love these matters to to be private, but thats what comes with his success. These matters will be discussed.

Whats the difference in this and as compared to what happened to Chuck Finley and his wife Tawny?


----------



## Guest

Anyway, this is 2 different matters. 

How do we know Jeff is gay? Rumors? Maybe the marriage did break up because they don't get along anymore? As far as we know, there was no abuse like hitting someone with a shoe. 

Chuck and Tawny - I love this story. Good thing I didn't go to the game on Wednesday. Tawny takes her shoe and starts beating Chuck with it in the car. She tries to take Chuck's leg off of the gas pedal while driving home from dinner. 3rd party calls police at home. Tawny goes to jail because Chuck has all of the cuts and bruises. No one (friends, former co-workers/models, ABC, Angels wives, Indians wives) bails her out and she stays in jail for 48 hours. Gets released on Wednesday night at 9 something and her attorney is waiting at the jail with a limo. Why didn't the attorney bail her out? There's something fishy with this story! What made Tawny do this to Chuck? Did Chuck say/do something to her? What about at the restaurant? How were they getting along at the restaurant? What's Chuck's side of the story? 

These are 2 different scenarios and 2 very different types of relationships. Unless Brooke and maybe Kitaen Finley (as it was written in one of the papers out here the other day) acted the same way toward their husbands and they toward the ladies, then this has to be different. Tawny gets to stay at home in Newport Beach while Chuck stays in Cleveland. Unless there is a separation of some kind before October/All-Star Break then this could be an interesting story later this year? What about the 2 daughters? It's not going to be pretty for them. 

I think Brooke and Jeff probably just didn't get along anymore. Maybe Tawny heard about an affair that Chuck was having in Cleveland?


----------



## John Corn

I have to give Chuck credit, It's awfully refreshing that he didn't hit her. Shows a lot of class, in my opinion. So what did he do to provoke it ??????

Most atheletes these days would be, like, "Hey - she hit me first so I swung for the fence." :lol: 

Chuck was scheduled to start that day, he did the right thing and stayed with his family , he was concerned about his girls. He ended up back in Cleveland a couple days later with a nanny and his 2 children.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> 
> Whats the difference in this


Jeff Gordon is a compassionate, caring, feeling driver. I know that some others on the NASCAR Circuit think that this means that he is less manly because of these traits.

But I think that it's very queer to label him as a queer. At least wait to see the explicit video before commrnting.


----------



## John Corn

I agree, apparently you have heard this rumor as well.


----------



## Geronimo

I'm sure Gordon would love these matters to to be private, but thats what comes with his success. These matters will be discussed. 

Whats the difference in this and as compared to what happened to Chuck Finley and his wife Tawny?


Well one involved physical asault. Taht is the difference. It is a ridiculous comparion. Although to be perfectly framk there is not a lot to be accomplished by discuiing that.

This ia gossip plain and simple. If youw ant to do it go ahead


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

You have to give any man (or woman) who drives a race car a great deal of respect.

Its one of the only "sports" I can think of when you go to work but there is a chance that you wont be coming home alive.

Gay has nothing to do with anything and so what if he is. Hes a great driver.

To turn this to a satellite thread, wouldn't it be cool if Jeff was racing around the track blasting his XM Radio?


----------



## John Corn

I see that Jeff has filed a response to Brooke's demand, and I can see every cop, firefighter, and soldier will be rooting for him. I think it's a weak case, saying he deserves a bigger slice of the pie cuz his fortune was earned while undertaking great risk. 

There are an awful lot of proffessions that entail great risk, with a lot less reward than Jeff's job. Besides, it's his choice and he loves what he's doing. Nobody is holding a gun to his head. 

Certainly the amount of money involved is pretty great, but Jeff is, if history holds true, coming into the prime of his career, and there is a lot more that will top up the coffers. For an ordinary shlub like me, a mill or two would keep me in gravy for the rest of my days, and seeing people say they "need" 20-30 mill makes it hard for me to sympathize. 

Brooke should get a settlement, of course, but she should take into consideration where she might be if circumstances were different. She was lucky to get where she is, with nothing more than a million dollar smile. I really hope this gets settled fast, and she fades from sight. I have real concerns that some sort of made for hollywood soap opera plot could develop if she doesn't. And our sport doesn't need that.


----------



## Rage

For somebody who didn't have to cook or clean the house, she sure in the hell didn't earn very much.


----------



## Steve Mehs

It was great seeing him get a flat yesterday but, it was under caution, then just went I think he blew he didnt. And everyone else was wrecking so he ended up finishing 23rd. Gordon has way too much luck even especially with crashes, it seems everythime thers an accident Gordon just dodges it. Why cant he just blow an engine on the pace lap so he gets as many points as he deserves *ZERO!!*


----------



## nascargurl95

hello jeff gordon is so gay!! if u ppl cant realixe that then u have problems.. his wife had every right 2 leave him...


----------



## Laverne

nascargurl95 said:


> hello jeff gordon is so gay!! if u ppl cant realixe that then u have problems.. his wife had every right 2 leave him...


You had to dig up _this_ 3-year-old thread for _*YOUR VERY FIRST POST*_??? :scratch: :nono2:

No "thanks for all the helpful advice", no "I'm having this problem", not even an "I have this satellite equipment" (there's not even any listed on your Profile).

What exactly are you here for?????

:newbie: 
(Never used that before and hope I don't have to again!)

:wave: 
Don't let the door hit your cable-ass on the way out!


----------



## lazaruspup

nascargurl95 said:


> hello jeff gordon is so gay!! if u ppl cant realixe that then u have problems.. his wife had every right 2 leave him...


Ok, so who cares... only the ******** that watch Nascar would even care. Having worked for Nextel, not even they take Nascar seriously. Its a great promotion but 90 percent of the regional offices and corporate execs think it is the greatest joke ever that they serve the largest contingency of hilljacks ever. The inside joke at Nextel is that Nascar is short for "New Age Sport for Crazy Ass ********". 

If the guy is gay, leave him be. He's probably better off divorced, maybe then he can get some peace in his life.



Laverne said:


> :wave:
> Don't let the door hit your cable-ass on the way out!


Did nascargurl hit a nerve here?? I mean, really, you know nothing about this poster, maybe she had DISH... GASP... God forbid, someone not have DISH... how petty.


----------



## durl

Come on, people. Just because a couple gets a divorce doesn't mean one of them is gay. These special interest groups have got some of you looking for homosexuals everywhere. Perhaps, just perhaps, they just don't want to be married any longer...simple as that.


----------



## djlong

Gordon has been fighting that moniker since Day One because he's more photogenic than his competitors.

The only time I ever saw Earnhardt fans root for Gordon was when he was getting his divorce. Brook wanted half his earnings and an *incredible* amount of alimony (to say nothing of over half the assets).

Their opinion was to let HER defy death in a race car at 200MPH for just one day and see who had a right to what.


----------



## Nick

This thread is three years old fer crissake! Let it die a peaceful death.

The real reason Jeff didn't blow his engine is that the tailpipe was too hot.


----------



## Msguy

I feel sorry for Jeff Gordon. If I was him i'd fight her in court. I wouldn't let her have the ocean side home or exclusive use of it and the Chef and the house cleaners and whatever. It's way to obvious she's wanting his money. It sounds like she's nothing but a ***** who needs a good ass kicking instead of an Alimony check every month.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Yeah !! Jeff ought to hit her with his big pink purse.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laverne

Could someone please close this thread and put it out of its misery??? PLEASE??


----------



## Steve Mehs

After three years, almost to the exact day I have no idea why anyone would bring this up. The issue is dead, just like this thread.


----------

